# What is this?



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

I saw this at a local LFS and bought it
they didn't know what it was so i bought it anyways

can anyone ID this plant for me?
any info would be awesome




























ps- sorry for the poor quality pic.. it was taken with my iPhone


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

It looks like water wisteria (_Hygrophila difformis_) to me.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

water spite is my bet 99% sure...


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

hmmm
ok i was hoping it was a foregroudn type


we'll see in a week or two
lol


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well if it is water sprite or wysteria, it will quickly become a background plant...it grows quickly, looks nice though and fills out well!


----------

